

Ways to Learn to Program Online - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/10/21/so-you-want-to-be-a-programmer-huh-heres-25-ways-to-learn-online/

======
jasim
Check out <http://rubymonk.com> as well for learning Ruby interactively. We've
a free Ruby Primer series that covers the basics of Ruby and a paid
subscription with advanced books. The library is constantly updated with new
content.

------
slap_shot
Perhaps the 'Eloquent JavaScript' point should actually refer to
<http://jsbooks.revolunet.com> and mention Eqloquent as a first in a series of
great resources.

------
rodolphoarruda
I stopped reading at the "W3 Schools" topic.

~~~
wyclif
Yes, they shouldn't recommend that. Instead, try W3Fools:
<http://w3fools.com/>

Many of the other recommendations are just great, though.

------
keithpeter
I'd like to be able to write end-user code and 'glue' scripts easily. I don't
want to be a 'developer' especially.

I'm piecing it all together from bash and perl tutorials and some R code sites
at present. There is a bit of cut and paste going on... not good.

I need to scratch my own itches to get the motivation. What I perpetrate will
never see a server, I promise.

Any suggestions?

------
shawndrost
BLATANT SELF-PROMOTION! For those of you that are sick of getting stuck and
demotivated when learning online, my school for programmers opened up
applications last week.

<http://catalystclass.com>

~~~
korussian
I live in South Korea and can't get to San Francisco for a 12-week stretch.
But you have a tremendous idea here and I'd love to be a student.

If you could compress the in-class time to 4 weeks and let me do the rest
remotely, and offer a price-point at roughly one-month of my salary or less,
I'd be all over this.

------
stfu
I wish there was a more affordable alternative to bloc.io. The idea is really
great, this mentee - coach relationship should help a lot in sticking with it
and having a rapid learning curve.

------
finin
This makes me think of Peter Norvig's "Teach Yourself Programming in Ten
Years". <http://norvig.com/21-days.html>

~~~
cciesquare
I really like the 10 year plan. It might seem a long time, but if four of
those years are college that's about half, and if you do a masters program
that cuts it down even more.

Personally if you do four years as a CS major but program on the side or
actively practice programming it's more like 5-6 years. That gives you 4
years, where you go out and get programming work experience, in the real
world. In that situation, 10 years isn't much.

------
jdaudier
New kid on the block to learn Ruby, Python, and JavaScript:
<http://www.learnstreet.com>

------
coreypnorris
Forgot teamtreehouse.com

------
dschiptsov
/s/Program/Code/

~~~
klibertp
Maybe, but I feel that learning to code is a prerequisite to learning to
program. Or I should say: one of possible prerequisites, just the most fun.

